# Patrolman Jeffrey Westerfield



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Jeffrey Westerfield*

Gary Police Department, Indiana

End of Watch: Sunday, July 6, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/6/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Jeffery Westerfield was shot and killed from ambush as he sat in his patrol car in the 2600 block of Van Buren Street.

A citizen called 911 at 5:50 am after discovering Patrolman Westerfield suffering from gunshot wounds in his patrol car, with multiple shell casing found outside of the vehicle. The exact circumstances of his death are unknown. He had responded to the same area on a call earlier in the night.

Patrolman Westerfield had served with the Gary Police Department for 19 years. He was survived by his four daughters and fiancee. Patrolman Westerfield was killed on his 47th Birthday.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Wade Ingram
Gary Police Department
555 Polk Street
Gary, IN 46407

Phone: (219) 881-1260

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22134-patrolman-jeffrey-westerfield#ixzz36icIrIYN


----------

